# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Защитный комплекс всё в одном или всё  от разных фирм

## drongo

Что предпочитаете для дома , для семьи  ;D ? Защитный комплекс всё в одном или антивирус , фаервол и остальные "анти " отдельно всё  от разных фирм производителей  ? 

 "за" комплекс всё одном :
1) части комплекса друг с другом не конфликтуют 
2) занимает меньше памяти

 "за" отдельные части :
1) Каждый отдельно "анти" с более широкими настройками и возможностями (обычно в комплексе есть один хорошо настаивамый  продукт , остальные чуть похуже)
2)Обычно обойти со стороны "зловреда" или хакера один продукт легче, чем от разных фирм .

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

смотря для чего, для домашнего пользования или рабочая станция, а может сервер..

----------


## drongo

для дома , для семьи  ;D

----------


## Dime3us

Оба варианта  :Cheesy:  

KIS + AVZ + встроенный фаер на роутере.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Я не сторонник комплекса где все в одном (даже для домашнего компьютера). Именно по тем причинам которые были указаны. :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

я староник всего в одном, дома нехочеться тачку нагружать.. 
а если все сразу в отдельности запихнуть, вообще ну его нафиг..
мой выбор кис (это правда чем заниматься, на моей тачке с ним особо не погуляешь)..

----------


## anton_dr

Для домохозяек - проще все в одном. Да и у меня дома KIS стоит. вроде хватает.

----------


## orvman

Для домохозяек - ставь KIS (антивир. + прог.фаер для контроля исх.соединений) + железяку, дабы фигачила все нелигитимные входящие пакеты. Это идеальный вариант, поверь.

----------


## Палыч

> + железяку, дабы фигачила все нелигитимные входящие пакеты.


А какую железяку посоветуешь?

----------


## Iceman

KIS + AVZ - Пожалуй, так. Вполне себе ничего. Удобно главное.

----------


## Terry

Предпочитаю компоненты от разных разработчиков.
 Нету комплексов которые хорошо реализовывали бы все аспекты защиты:
 - Хороший антивирус - бедный Firewall
 - Хороший Firewall - антивирус только для приличия
 Антиспам - вообще отдельная история. Ну в общем берём лучшее но узкоспециализированное, и так для каждого сегмента безопасности.

P.S. Конкретно по именам: Firewall - OutPost, Антивирус -  :Smiley:  (читаем подпись), антиспам - фильтр байеса для The Bat!, недавно ещё Windows Defender поставил (пока ничего не ловил, но и не мешает).

P.P.S.



> "за" комплекс всё одном :
> 2) занимает меньше памяти


 При современной технике - не актуально (не идёт в сравнение с ресурсами, пожираемыми  самой системой)

----------


## CKYHC

советую купить и поставить KIS.
Трое за последние пару месяцев последовали совету и довольны, по крайней мере троянов не ловят, когда по сайтам сомнительного содержания лазают и за почтой ходят.

Дома - у меня файрволл, живу без антивируса, у б. жены - "стенка" ZA, Avast. 

Помогает отсутствие IE и Outlook на ее машине.

----------


## anton_dr

У нас в магазине все работники советуются со мной, по поводу того что людям продавать. В большинстве случаев - КИС, за исключением тех, когда люди не готовы платить такую сумму. Тогда - просто АВ - КАВ, НОД, Веб + хотя бы встроенный фаервол.

----------


## Geser

В КИС приличная стенка. Вот логи ведутся практически никак. Потому в случае проблем почти нет шансов понять в чем дело. А так, КИС меня вполне устраивает как интегрированное решение. Хотя обычно не люблю продукты всё в одном.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Как показывает практика, для конечного пользователя важен единый набор, т.к. с ним проще разобраться. Если у простого пользователя стоит несколько отдельных продуктов, то это свидетельствует (в 95% случаев) о том, что у него есть шарящий знакомый, который это ему настроил.

----------


## DVi

На локальной машине стоит держать комплекс "все в одном" от одного производителя. Аргументу "обойти один продукт легче, чем от разных фирм" противопоставляю свои аргументы:
1. Заплатку от одного производителя получить проще, чем от разных. 
2. В едином комплексе все модули так или иначе подстраховывают друг друга. Поэтому обход файрволла, например, может свестись на нет поведенческим блокиратором. Либо - обход веб-антивируса сводится к нулю наличием файлового антивируса.

----------


## Numb

На домашней машине использую связку DrWeb + Outpost. Связка используется еще с тех пор, когда интегрированных решений "Все в одном" просто не предлагалось. В принципе, выбор защиты зависит от предпочтений/квалификации/количества пользователей на данной гипотетической машине, равно как и от самой машины - чересчур много вариантов для однозначного ответа. Поэтому - "затрудняюсь ответить"

----------


## GxG

универсальные решения претендуют на популярность.
Популярность - постоянная уязвимость для продукта и его пользователей
пока предпочитаю защиту разных производителей


не уверен,что рекомендуемый для дома КИС может быть адекватно настроен
домашним пользователем.(подстраховать один модуль другим)

----------


## taloran

У  меня  стоит  Comodo Pro  в  связке  с  NOD32 + 2 антишпиона: AdAware Pro  со  Spy  Emergency. Все  работают  прекрасно  и  не  конфликтуют. Из  остального: HIPS  себе  не  ставил, регулярно  пользуюсь  AVZ.
 По  сайтам  "сомнительного  содержания"  лазяю   время  от  врeмeни, пока  всё   хорошо :Smiley: .
В будущем   планирую   и   дальше  пользоваться   "раздельными  решениями", имхо   это   лучше. Комплексное  решение  конечно  проще, но  не  все  же  сторонники  KIS, а  потом   некоторые  остановившись  на  чём-то, например  на  NIS )), забывают  что  есть  другие  альтернативы, которые  могут  быть  лучше, пусть  и  раздельно.

----------


## orvman

*Палыч* 


> А какую железяку посоветуешь?


Да в принципе без разницы. Лишь бы глушила пакеты, а это все железки умеют делать. Для дома достаточно. 

*Geser*



> В КИС приличная стенка. Вот логи ведутся практически никак. Потому в случае проблем почти нет шансов понять в чем дело.


А домохозяйкам или блондинкам это вообще нужно? Ты еще спроси их про логи и посмотри реакцию. 


> Хотя обычно не люблю продукты всё в одном.


 Согласен. Но опять же - кому как - простым смертным юзерам, например, по барабану. А если тонкая настройка нужна, то ясно сразу - комплексное решение не поможет.

*ALEX(XX)*



> Если у простого пользователя стоит несколько отдельных продуктов, то это свидетельствует (в 95% случаев) о том, что у него есть шарящий знакомый, который это ему настроил.


Согласен, но с поправкой - в 99% случаев.

*GxG* 



> не уверен,что рекомендуемый для дома КИС может быть адекватно настроен домашним пользователем.(подстраховать один модуль другим)


 Ага. Вы сначала обучите домохозяйку или блондинку или тупого юзера как правильно настроить, например, тот же Outpost. А сначала запаситесь книжками и талмудами. Начните с урока №1. "Что такое сетевой порт". Дальше продолжать?
Поэтому еще раз говорю: KIS - для юзера является самым рациональным решением. Поставил и забыл. Все остальное требует определенных знаний, навыков и т.д.

----------


## sergey_gum

Предпочитаю отдельные Firewall и Antivirus(юзаю Outpost и KAV), ибо хочу сам выбирать, что мне нужно. А так KIS единственный нормальный комбайн, все остальные г......., imho, конечно.............

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

> Предпочитаю отдельные Firewall и Antivirus(юзаю Outpost и KAV), ибо хочу сам выбирать, что мне нужно.


 Согласен. У меня точно так же. Тем не менее, мы говорим про домохозяек, а не тех, кто знает/умеет и т.д.

----------


## maXmo

Для дома – по минимуму: вынь фаервол + avast home – идеал.

----------


## taloran

> Для дома – по минимуму: вынь фаервол + avast home – идеал.


На  идеал  это  явно  не  смахивает.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> 1. Заплатку от одного производителя получить проще, чем от разных.


С пунктом первым я не соглашусь.



> Либо - обход веб-антивируса сводится к нулю наличием файлового антивируса.


Что имелось ввиду мне не понятно.

----------


## DVi

1. Я могу утверждать лишь с позиции собственной работы: порой, одной заплаткой можно закрыть несколько уязвимостей. Естественно, в рамках одного продукта одного производителя.

2. Имелась ввиду неприятная лично мне опубликованная программистом ООО "Доктор  Веб" "уязвимость" веб-антивируса КАВ/КИС6, в том числе, на этом сайте. В ней был указан код классического троян-даунлоадера, скачивающего вирус в обход периметриального антивируса, и утверждалось, что это несет опасность для компьютера. Я же говорю о том, что каждый модуль несет ответсвенность за свой участок, и антивирусная защита периметра не может в полной мере обеспечивать защиту от уже состоявшегося заражения локального компьютера. В этом ей обязан помогать файловый антивирус, файрволл и средства проактивной защиты (эмуляции кода либо поведенческие блокираторы). На мой взгляд, системы "все-в-одном" лучше обеспечивают такую межмодульную поддержку (естественно, при условии корректности компонетной архитектуры).

----------


## maXmo

> На  идеал  это  явно  не  смахивает.


а что не так? Пока стоит, хотя атаки идут очень активно: сетка у нас ещё та…
Правда, сейчас вместо аваста курит – для проверки автозагрузки, когда делать нечего, но это уже немного рискованно ввиду осла под админом.

----------


## taloran

> а что не так? Пока стоит, хотя атаки идут очень активно: сетка у нас ещё та…
> Правда, сейчас вместо аваста курит – для проверки автозагрузки, когда делать нечего, но это уже немного рискованно ввиду осла под админом.


Что  не  так?Да  очень  просто - сама  формулировка, что  вынь  фаер+home  avast= идеал   для  дома..Надо  бы  тогда  уж  avast  pro  ставить. Потом, если   много  атак, выньфаер  явно, мягко  говоря, не  лучший  вариант.
И  вообще  откуда  взялась  такая  формулировка - "идеал  для  дома"? Можно  было  сказать - что  это  хорошо, но  никак  не  идеал...

----------


## maXmo

> Что  не  так?Да  очень  просто - сама  формулировка, что  вынь  фаер+home  avast= идеал   для  дома..


максимальное отношение _эффективность/затраты_ – значит идеал.




> Надо  бы  тогда  уж  avast  pro  ставить.


зачем? Чего я у него забыл? Ни разу по нему не соскучился.




> Потом, если   много  атак, выньфаер  явно, мягко  говоря, не  лучший  вариант.


миф и предрассудок.

----------


## taloran

> максимальное отношение эффективность/затраты – значит идеал.


Значит  все  остальное  неэффективно  и  затратно? :Shocked: 




> миф и предрассудок.


Это  смотря  что  :Cheesy:

----------


## maXmo

Возможно, в лабораторных условиях другие продукты показывают более высокий уровень защиты после длительной или жёсткой настройки, но в реальных условиях выньфаервол исключительно эффективен и более чем достаточен. Если ставишь аутпост – придётся его или сразу настроить по-умному, что затратно (потом ещё разбираться с разными глупыми вопросами при апдейтах), или поставить на самообучение, что ещё более затратно, а в итоге может даже оказаться менее эффективным.

----------


## Max_Novak

> 1. Я могу утверждать лишь с позиции собственной работы: порой, одной заплаткой можно закрыть несколько уязвимостей. Естественно, в рамках одного продукта одного производителя.
> 
> 2. Имелась ввиду неприятная лично мне опубликованная программистом ООО "Доктор  Веб" "уязвимость" веб-антивируса КАВ/КИС6, в том числе, на этом сайте. В ней был указан код классического троян-даунлоадера, скачивающего вирус в обход периметриального антивируса, и утверждалось, что это несет опасность для компьютера. Я же говорю о том, что каждый модуль несет ответсвенность за свой участок, и антивирусная защита периметра не может в полной мере обеспечивать защиту от уже состоявшегося заражения локального компьютера. В этом ей обязан помогать файловый антивирус, файрволл и средства проактивной защиты (эмуляции кода либо поведенческие блокираторы). На мой взгляд, системы "все-в-одном" лучше обеспечивают такую межмодульную поддержку (естественно, при условии корректности компонетной архитектуры).


Абсолютно Вас поддерживаю и пользуюсь KIS'ом  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Для дома и семьи даже подойдет больше BitDefender Internet Security из-за встроенного, кроме всего прочего, родительского контроля. А так - стоимость защиты напрямую зависит от ценности информации, хранимой на компьютере. Вот у меня на домашнем ничего особо важного нет, и обхожусь встроенным брандмауэром и Авастом. На работе же, где Интернет - KIS, где нет Инета - защита попроще: drWeb, NOD32

----------


## Sunix

всегда был второй вариант - разные продукты.
на данный момент:
1) модем-роутер, финдовс брандмауэр
2) НОД32

----------


## adfactor

Вот вро де бы обещают еще один комплекс выпустить : hххp://нуwavesoft.ком

----------


## anton_dr

Если это попытка поставить где-нить ссылку на сайт, то она неудачна. Ни яндекс, ни гугль ничего не знают об этом сайте. Причем корни у него на Украине, как и сайт в вашей подписи. Поэтому ссылка почищена.

----------


## adfactor

Этот проект только стартует, через пару месяцев будет интереснее (гораздо интереснее, потому что их продукт будет сильнее ряда других на рынке).... 
Я не пытался раскручивать их сайт, разместив ссылку, приношу извинения если вы считаете что она не относится к теме разговора... 
Вы правы компания из украины, потому я о ней и знаю...

----------


## XP user

Ответил "сомневаюсь ответить". Комплекс удобно, конечно, но я не уверен, что в одной компании могут собирать лучше из лушчего во всех отношениях. Проблемы несовместимости драйверов не будет, это да...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## mayas

> Либо - обход веб-антивируса сводится к нулю наличием файлового антивируса.


а толку то если базы одни и теже используют  :Smiley:  если вэб антивирус прошлепал, то и файловый пропустит.

другое дело если к примеру у меня стоит IMON НОДа  и Файловый антивирус каспера 7
тут идет проверка разными базами!

еще одно приимущество - IMON со всеми опциями не тормозит высокоскоростной интернет, в отличии от веб антивируса

----------


## DVi

> если вэб антивирус прошлепал, то и файловый пропустит.


Веб-антивирус может не заметить вирус, если тот качается по частям или в заксоренном виде. Файловый, в отличие от него, увидит файл, собраный на диске и готовый к употреблению - поэтому у файлового антивируса есть преимущество.




> другое дело если к примеру у меня стоит IMON НОДа  и Файловый антивирус каспера 7
> тут идет проверка разными базами!


Как и любое мультиядерное решение:
- такая схема предоставляет более эффективную антивирусную защиту,
- в данном случае не происходит серьезного замедления работы, т.к. разные ядра проверяют разные потоки данных,
- такая схема стоит дороже одноядерной  :Smiley: 




> еще одно приимущество - IMON со всеми опциями не тормозит высокоскоростной интернет, в отличии от веб антивируса


Эффективность IMON в той версии, которую я тестировал, вызвала у меня подозрение: при попытке открыть тестовый файл http://www.eicar.org/download/eicar.com.txt в браузере NOD32 в бесконечном цикле стал предлагать заблокировать этот файл. Подозреваю, что там неаккуратно реализована работа с прокси.

Вообще, лично мне очень нравится именно такая организация защиты: на периметре (веб, почта, аська) поставить какой-нибудь антивирус с максимально задранным эвристиком (пусть даже он фалсить будет по-страшному - на периметре это не страшно), а внутри системы - честный сигнатурный.

----------


## pig

> Вообще, лично мне очень нравится именно такая организация защиты: на периметре (веб, почта, аська) поставить какой-нибудь антивирус с максимально задранным эвристиком (пусть даже он фалсить будет по-страшному - на периметре это не страшно), а внутри системы - честный сигнатурный.


Полностью согласен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mayas

> Эффективность IMON в той версии, которую я тестировал, вызвала у меня подозрение: при попытке открыть тестовый файл http://www.eicar.org/download/eicar.com.txt в браузере NOD32 в бесконечном цикле стал предлагать заблокировать этот файл. Подозреваю, что там неаккуратно реализована работа с прокси.


Вы его просто не настроили  :Smiley: 
напротив браузера выставить высокая эффективность!
(не поверю что вы не знали об этом)

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Вы его просто не настроили 
> напротив браузера выставить высокая эффективность!
> (не поверю что вы не знали об этом)


Угу, вот результат

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

*ALEX(XX)* и *mayas* - молодцы! Я бы сам ответил *Dvi*, но просто не видел его сообщение. :Wink:

----------


## DVi

> Вы его просто не настроили 
> напротив браузера выставить высокая эффективность!
> (не поверю что вы не знали об этом)


Я ничего не имею против траблшутинга. Я смотрел при настройках по умолчанию. Сейчас у меня нет Нода под рукой, поэтому проверить не могу.
А какие там еще варианты предлагаются? Исследовали ли Вы различие между этим режимами? Например, в веб-антивирусе КИСа тоже есть режим максимального удобства - но в этому случае используется сокращенная потоковая база ITW-вирусов, и эвристик не используется.

----------


## copsmith

Давно сижу на комплексе от McAfee. Вобщем довольна, хотя пару раз завирусовывалась

----------


## Белый Сокол

Пользуюсь КИС 2009, устраивает все  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

> универсальные решения претендуют на популярность.
> Популярность - постоянная уязвимость для продукта и его пользователей
> пока предпочитаю защиту разных производителей


Когда вирусописатель лабает вирус новый, он старается сделать так, что б его творение обходило защиту ВСЕХ популярных средств защиты, так что не имеет значения, стоит КИС или НОД32+Аутпост  :Smiley:  Они все популярны хоть вместе, хоть по отдельности  :Smiley:

----------


## искандер

Для дома KIS + AVZ - вполне прилично.

----------


## sewell

Похоже здесь я только один, кому не нравиться Каспер. Мой выбор для онлайна- Sygate, Avira, ProSecurity. Дома инет через мобильник, поэтому ничего не пользую, ибо хожу в инет из виртуалки...

----------


## chap

Как вы считаете что эфективней,ставить на комп, так называемый &quot;комбайн&quot;,или отдельные приложения по безопасности?Как мне кажется,универсальное работает хуже,чем узконаправленное.Ведь примеров таких масса(те же фаерволы,с включённым в них антивирусом,антималваре,которые на самом деле ничего не ловят).Какие эффективные связки посоветуете.Спасибо за ответ,совет.

----------


## Gliff

KIS2009 самый оптимальный вариант...

----------


## rav

Смотря что понимать под понятием "оптимум". Если это "оптимум настроек и поиска программ защиты", то комбайны предпочтительнее. Если же это "оптимум защиты", то, зачастую, правильно подогнанные друг под друга программы различных вендоров дают  в сумме больше защиты, чем комбайн.

----------


## senyak

Смотря какой комбаин. Если говорить о Касперском, так лучше КИС, а если о Авире, то лучше версию без фаервола, тоже самое о НОДе. Хотя очень редко, когда комбаин очень хорош и устраивает меня всем (КИС тока). У меня Авира и Аутпост и программа rav'a "DefenseWall" - надежно и стабильно. А, еще руки вроде прямые

----------


## TANUKI

> а если о Авире, то лучше версию без фаервола


Чем так плох фаер авиры?

----------

